
It Seems Cloudflare Is Merging with Akamai – Techzim - msh
https://www.techzim.co.zw/2019/02/exclusive-breaking-news-it-seems-cloudflare-is-merging-with-akamai/
======
Aissen
If anyone reads this, it should be easy to verify if you are in contact on
Linkedin with someone working at Cloudflare London, since the main claim is
this:

> one insider who works in the industry with whom we are in contact noticed
> that the work addresses of his colleagues who work for both Akamai and
> Cloudflare in San Fransisco were now similar. It seems Cloudflare employees
> changed their work addresses and are now using Akamai Offices. This past
> week Cloudflare employees in London also changed their addresses to match
> Akamai’s Offices in London.

I didn't know you could see full offices addresses on LinkedIn, but it should
be easy to verify.

------
senthilnayagam
hope this is just a rumour, I love what Cloudflare did and also it releases
open source software and build on open source. I like their 1.1.1.1 service.

Akamai is a Giant from last decade, does not engage with small developers, no
self service system only sales people

~~~
robertcope
Agreed. Just moved one site from Akamai to Cloudflare and plan to move others.
Would be disappointed if, on the heels of that, Cloudflare was swallowed up by
Akamai. Akamai's service is good, of course, and I have no real ill will
towards it.

